# Shindaiwa AHS254 w/hybrid engine?



## Joe Kidd (Sep 22, 2016)

First time owner of any Shindaiwa product. This one's got the 4-mix engine so I'm going to assume my normal Ultra HP or H1R oil will be fine for this beast as well??
Regards


----------



## GlynnC (Sep 23, 2016)

Joe Kidd said:


> First time owner of any Shindaiwa product. This one's got the 4-mix engine so I'm going to assume my normal Ultra HP or H1R oil will be fine for this beast as well??
> Regards


Good assumption!! Any quality fuel/ oil mix should be ok!


----------



## ironman_gq (Sep 26, 2016)

I've got a C3410 and feed it Stihl HP and premium gas. Runs excellent.


----------



## BroncoRN (Sep 28, 2016)

I have the LE254. I like that its quieter. Seems to still put out good power and seems to weigh the same or feels like it does.


----------

